# Online Lightroom Collection for rating



## alaios (May 22, 2018)

Dear all,
I have very rarely used the online lightroom catalogues and I wanted to ask your help related to the following question.
I would like to upload a Collection that me and a client of mine can use for rating. Is it possible for a collection to have two types of ratings?
Can someone that I share the link with them be able to rate the pictures?

Thanks a lot
Alex


----------



## johnbeardy (May 22, 2018)

You would have to get the client to like or comment on the pictures. Or share your Adobe account login and password with them (!).


----------



## alaios (May 22, 2018)

Ok so I can do the stars rating and the client can use the like attribute. Can you short pictures on lightroom with likes as well?


----------



## alaios (May 22, 2018)

I guess sharing means making the collection public. Who can see this gallery? Only people having the link? Can they also delete the photos for my pc after syncing?
It also looks like that I can not see the stars.

Thanks
Alex


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (May 22, 2018)

alaios said:


> I guess sharing means making the collection public. Who can see this gallery? Only people having the link?


Yes, only the people who you send the link can see the collection.



alaios said:


> Can they also delete the photos for my pc after syncing?


No, when you send them the public link, they can not delete your photo's


----------



## alaios (May 23, 2018)

great thanks.! So the "public" setting is not so public anymore  I wanted to ask you also related to the star and like ratings. I do not see on the online version the stars and on my lightroom the capability to sort my photos with the likes. 

Can you help me with that?
Alex


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 23, 2018)

In the grid view of an album in LRCC for Web, click on the "eye" icon top right, and select "Show Badge Overlays". That'll show you the ratings on each thumbnail.

Regarding Comments and Likes, what app are you using to try to view them? AFAIK, Lightroom Classic gives you some help with this (you can sort by "Last Comment Time"), but I don't thing LRCC desktop gives you any help at all. With LRCC Web you can step through each image looking for the Like/Comment number at bottom left. Best app for this is LRCC for iOS (maybe Android as well) which gives you the option to show Likes/Comments badges on the thumbnails in the Grid view, so an easy "at a glance" view.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (May 23, 2018)

In 2016 i wrote a (dutch) blog about the matter: Digitaalfotobeheer: Met anderen samenwerken aan foto’s met behulp van Lightroom (mobile)
In short; I bought the 'Any Comment' from John Ellis (link)


----------



## alaios (May 24, 2018)

Thanks a lot I will give it a try... I need a system where I can find the photos that are liked. Regards Alex


----------



## alaios (Jun 13, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> In the grid view of an album in LRCC for Web, click on the "eye" icon top right, and select "Show Badge Overlays". That'll show you the ratings on each thumbnail.
> 
> Regarding Comments and Likes, what app are you using to try to view them? AFAIK, Lightroom Classic gives you some help with this (you can sort by "Last Comment Time"), but I don't thing LRCC desktop gives you any help at all. With LRCC Web you can step through each image looking for the Like/Comment number at bottom left. Best app for this is LRCC for iOS (maybe Android as well) which gives you the option to show Likes/Comments badges on the thumbnails in the Grid view, so an easy "at a glance" view.



thanks is the badge overlay the best we can do. I would like for example to see also all pictures that have only two stars. Is that possible?
Alex


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes. Click on the Filter icon at the right-hand end of the Search box, top centre.


----------

